# Общий раздел > Работа и карьера > Бизнес >  Ликвидация предприятий

## Анатолий Валерьевич

Посоветуйте проверенную и надежную компанию которая занимается ликвидацией предприятий.

----------


## Аркадий

Я бы вам посоветовал такого рода компанию искать по отзывам реальных клиентов.

----------


## Дмитрий Остапов

Мы тоже долгое время искали проверенную и честную компанию которая занимается ликвидацией предприятий и мне знакомые посоветовали обратить внимание на https://likvidator.by там и помогли.

----------

